# Vape Calculator App for Android Devices



## Stephen Rowley (9/1/15)

Thought I might share this with you all, handy little app for all you RBA and DIY eliquid enthusiast, cool app for doing quick on the go calculations, go check it out, if this is something that has already been posted my apologies.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.VaporCloud.VaporCalc&hl=en

also

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.valsoft.vaperstoolbox&hl=en

There are a few good ones, do a search and find the best one for you, if you have a good one that you already using tell us about it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (9/1/15)

Nice find. Doesn't look too bad. I'm going to give it a try and see.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (9/1/15)

Steam Engine has one as well. Has any tried a few and which one do you find the most useful?


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

Useful, but they are all sooooo ugly 

I use Vape, which is the least bad looking

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

The Steam Engine one is really just a wrapper for the website, so it's fairly pointless as an app - I just use it in the browser

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stephen Rowley (10/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Useful, but they are all sooooo ugly
> 
> I use Vape, which is the least bad looking



Vape looks really neat, does it also have a DIY and Ohm calculator build in can not see from the screenshots.


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

Stephen Rowley said:


> Vape looks really neat, does it also have a DIY and Ohm calculator build in can not see from the screenshots.



It does have a basic DIY calculator (single flavour only though), and it only has an Ohm/Votlage/Power calculator (no Amps) 

I still have to use Vaper's Toolbox for coil building, and Vape Helper for calculating Amps. 

Generally though I've just settled on loading steam engine in my mobile browser for most tasks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

